# Black micarta blocks?



## apicius9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, does anybody have a source for black micarta blocks for ferrules? The quick look at my usual sources only showed sheets. Or if you have enough laying around for 3 ferrules, I'll be happy to buy it from you (or trade you a piece of koa  ).

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 4, 2014)

Jantz- http://www.knifemaking.com/product-p/mi702.htm

They also have 1 1/8" thick 5"x10" slabs of Black linen and white paper.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oops, missed that one... Thanks Mikey, have a list for them anyway. 

Stefan


----------

